# Which order of colours



## marlow (Aug 14, 2016)

If I want to paint this colour scheme, which order should I do things?










Do you think the black is a pin stripe sticker or paint? Tia


----------



## marlow (Aug 14, 2016)

......


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

back in the day, i wouldnt be surprised if it was done by hand.......now though, no idea, but its a cracking colour scheme

whats it going?


----------



## marlow (Aug 14, 2016)

Think I’ve figured a way to do the minimal masking procedure possible, took my brain box hours lol. RG125F maybe


----------

